# Firm, symmetrical ridge protruding from my mare's abdomen



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Could it be a hernia?

you cannot call a vet for your lease horse? I know, you'd have to pay, I guess, but that is really odd.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Press one spot of the area firmly with you finger and hold it there for about 30 seconds. If there is an indentation from your finger that remains for any period of time then it's fluid filled. Could be she took a kick somewhere on her body and the swelling moved down to her belly. It tends to move to the lowest point before it dissipates. If that's the case supportive care will be all she needs. Some banamine, cold hosing and in hand walking will make it go away faster.

If it's not a matter of fluid build up then I don't have a clue and would strongly encourage the owner to call the vet. I've never seen or heard of a broodmare getting a hematoma from having too many babies (not that I know everything but I have dealt with a lot of broodmares). I have seen a pregnant mare swell like that from fluid retention, just like some women do in the latter stages of pregnancy. Vet had me add bran to her diet to help flush it out but I don't know if it would have worked because she had the foal within 36 hours after his visit and as soon as she had the foal the swelling was gone.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

This could possibly be a hernia. She may have torn the muscle in the underline of her belly and she is having stomach pushing/bulging into the space. I know you don't want to hear 'call the vet' but because you say this 'swelling' is hard I'd be inclined to think there is quite a bit of pressure there and I'd be concerned about pressure beng placed on any organs/if any that may have squeezed through a tear in one or some of her layers there. Just my thoughts.....


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

You may find this article interesting.....ventral hernias in pregnant mares....

Late Term Pregnancy Problems in the Mare - Ventral Ruptures


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Didn't want to read and run, but I have no insights that would help.

About the vet though, who does her routine checks, do you have a vet that you have a relationship with? 

In a case like that as a first step I would take the pics along to the vet, they will either be able to say "No need to worry keep an eye on it" or " I need to come out and see that" but it may help you get to the bottom of it. My vet is great and doesn't charge for advice like that, maybe yours would do the same.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

That would definitely freak me out.

Maybe call the vet and ask for an opinion? Tbh, I've never had a vet give me an opinion over the phone save for once when I was a kid. They want to actually see what you're talking about before safely giving an opinion. Maybe you could email those pictures to the vet.

Fluid doesn't have to be soft and its certainly in an area where fluid would settle. I knew a horse who had bulges under his belly but once he was cared for, had proper muscling and diet, they went away. I knew it was fluid due to the fact it would change shape after a ride due to the girth pressure. I wish I had a picture of it to compare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Not a hematoma, that's edema. Fluid buildup in the tissue. Kind of like stocking up, but in the belly instead of the legs. Definitely need to see a vet to figure out what is causing it. But, it does not look like the result of a kick to me.

Good luck with her.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like edema to me. See if pressing a finger into it leaves a 'pit'. If it does, I would give her more exercise and see if it improves. Her belly muscles are weak and horses with a big belly and some age on them are more prone to developing edema like this.

It can also be an early sign congestive heart failure.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a mare who would occasionally get something like that. She was a maiden but older. Never could find the cause but it was edema. An epsom salt poultice helped draw the fluid out. It bothered me more than her.


----------



## drkate (Feb 23, 2013)

It most definitely looks like edema. Gravity always takes it to the lowest point (the belly) if its origin is on the body. It occurs from many things including inflammation, heavy parasitism, kidney and heart problems. Pregnant mares also get it when the weight of the fetus compresses veins in the abdomen. Most cases are usually fairly benign, just some inflammation, such as your horse getting beat up by others. Best thing to get rid of it is turn out, the more the horse moves around, the more quickly it will go away. I wouldn't get too worried unless it lasts more than a week.


----------

